# Time Sensative...Can you "keep breast milk warm".



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I know this doesn't belong in TAO but there isn't really anyone over in bfing and I need quick help.









Dh and I have movie tickets for 12am tonight...Harry Potter







:. We never go out, especially not in the middle of the night.







So my mom is sleeping with dd (almost 6 mos.) until we get home. I want to have breastmilk ready and warm for her in case she wakes up. I don't want her to have to wait for my mom to heat the milk. Do you think it would be alright to heat it and keep it in a thermos for a 2-3 hours before she uses it? Thanks mamas!


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

hmm. i have never thought about that. how about just leaving it at room temperature. you can pump before you go and leave it out just case. if she doesn't wake up for it, just refrigerate it. hopefully someone will know. i am going to be lurking to find out the answer.

also, how about have her keep a thermos of really warm water on the counter and a bottle of EBM on the counter. she can quickly warm it a bit and give it to baby. especially if you pump some fresh milk for her before you go.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

this is not scientific....but if you can keep it at room temp for several hours, I don't see why you couldn't keep it in a thermos. I'd do it.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, you're not supposed to according to most BF books, but as long as it stays warm and doesn't cool off then it should be ok. But I'm not an LC and I've never done that before when BF so I'm just telling you that I would do it if I had to. If it gets cold I would discard it.

I always used those gerber re-sealable milk bags when BF-ing. I would put one in a warm bowl of water and warm it up that way. That may work better for you, and it should keep it warm longer. If the water cools off you can add more hot water to regulate the temp. Just a thought.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, I think you will be fine. HAVE FUN!!!

LLL Milk Stoarge


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Do it. If you're talking about fresh milk, it'll be fine.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd heat up the thermos first by filling it with hot water and letting it sit for a bit. Then empty it out and put your breastmilk in there, should be perfectly fine!

(Even if it's left out for a couple of hours at room temp it'll be fine...your DD just might prefer it mama-temperature







).

Enjoy the movie!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama*
I'd heat up the thermos first by filling it with hot water and letting it sit for a bit. Then empty it out and put your breastmilk in there, should be perfectly fine!

That's a great idea! I will do that. Thanks so much for your help mamas.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I wonder if she would be willing to put the bottle inside her clothes for about 20 mins before the feeding? It will warm to the perfect temp.









My dds just got room tempurature milk. I would pump and put it on the counter. It's good for several hours at room temperature.


----------

